# New nail designs!!



## melozburngr (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are some of my new nail designs lately- I started a blog where I am doing a different nail design every day and posting it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today's design- KISS





YEsterday's- The Simpsons





Mondrian-





The Lion King





The Daily Nail or twitter.com/dailynail


----------



## friedargh (Oct 23, 2009)

I really like the KISS!!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Very cute; I love these!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 23, 2009)

wow! that's so artistic.. i love it!


----------

